# Smoothly Advance Text in Console?



## dead_rabbit (Oct 7, 2010)

Recently I noticed that my tty console does not smoothly scroll through text that is echoed to the screen. Ever since this has come to my attention it has been driving me nuts. If I `$ ls` a densely populated directory such as /usr/bin a line seems to pass down the screen and new information is echoed in its wake. On my regular machine this phenomena occurs so quickly that text seems to just appear on the screen. Is there a way to speed up this process so that information will seem to simply appear on the screen?

I currently have options VESA and options SC_PIXEL_MODE compiled into my kernel and my video mode is set to 1024x768x15. `$ pciconf -lv` reveals 

```
vendor = 'ATI Technology Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
device = 'Range P/M Mobility AGP 2x (01541014)'
class = display
subclass = VGA
```


----------



## jasmine (Oct 7, 2010)

What FreeBSD version and arch you're using? jkim@ made a number of improvements for vesa framebuffer, most were MFC'd to /stable/8 (e.g. r197323). A few more are still only in /head.


----------



## dead_rabbit (Oct 7, 2010)

`$ uname -srp`

```
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE i386
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2010)

The VESA console modes are slow. Either turn it off, try 8-STABLE or use X.


----------

